# How much time do you spend each day/week for attentive listening?



## MadMusicist (Jan 14, 2017)

How much time do you spend each day/week to listen to music attentively? 

A lot of people I've talked to who listen to other genres of music seem to rarely listen to music attentively, unless they are at a concert or live performance. However, attentive listening is an important part of classical music, so I'm curious!


----------



## arnerich (Aug 19, 2016)

For me the question would be; how much time do you spend not listening to music?


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

I would go even further and say that attentive listening is an integral part of classical music. I can't imagine how else one can understand the music and thus appreciate it. 

I probably spend an average of one hour a day attentive listening. I don't always find the time during the week but tend to catch up on weekends. At work if I listen to music it is mostly to block any noise in the office so whatever music I listen to ends up being background music since my work requires an attentive mind.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

I have almost always been doing something else (mostly reading), while listening to CM -- but have always had the ability to be "attentive" while doing so. For instance when Solti's CSO Beethoven Ninth came out, I bought it, came home and put it on attentiively. But when the first three movements proved to be slow and heavy and Germanic (i.e. not to my liking), I went into the kitchen and started preparing my dinner. Whereupon, once the choral part started, my ears perked up and I started listening with rapt attention because the CS Chorus under Margaret Hillis was so spectacularly good. I've always been able to multi-task while listening.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

4'33". After that, my mind usually wanders.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

MarkW said:


> I have almost always been doing something else (mostly reading), while listening to CM -- but have always had the ability to be "attentive" while doing so. For instance when Solti's CSO Beethoven Ninth came out, I bought it, came home and put it on attentiively. But when the first three movements proved to be slow and heavy and Germanic (i.e. not to my liking), I went into the kitchen and started preparing my dinner. Whereupon, once the choral part started, my ears perked up and I started listening with rapt attention because the CS Chorus under Margaret Hillis was so spectacularly good. I've always been able to multi-task while listening.


I would think that you are missing quite a few details if you're reading at the same time.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

arnerich said:


> For me the question would be; how much time do you spend not listening to music?


A good question!


----------



## MadMusicist (Jan 14, 2017)

arnerich said:


> For me the question would be; how much time do you spend not listening to music?


Haha yes! But how much of the listening time is attentive? That is my point of curiosity.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> I would go even further and say that attentive listening is an integral part of classical music. I can't imagine how else one can understand the music and thus appreciated.


I don't have to understand music to enjoy it. Most of my attentive listening is when I watch an opera. I wear an earbud most of my waking hours not spent at the office. Music will tune out when my mind is engaged, but I still get much enjoyment.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> I would think that you are missing quite a few details if you're reading at the same time.


One would think --but not nearly as many as might seem reasonable. Don't know how I do it -- but always have.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Several hours every day. I'm a piano teacher and I always do my best to listen attentively while teaching my students. I also work as a piano accompanist, which involves careful listening as well.

Apart from my job-related listening, I usually spend two or three hours a day listening attentively to classical recordings. That kind of mindful listening is much more relaxing! No mistakes to correct, just beautiful music to enjoy.


----------



## Armanvd (Jan 17, 2017)

It Depends On How Much Time I've Got ,I Would Say That I Attentively Listen To Music 60% of My Free Time


----------



## Lenny (Jul 19, 2016)

Not very much, I mostly listen to music all day long while working. But when I listen to some new or otherwise interesting music, I do only that. Few times a week propably.

I feel CM especially helps me to focus on work. But every now and then I stop doing the work and listen to music for few minutes. And this goes on and on through the day.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

My most attentive listening occurs during my work commute; roughly an hour roundtrip. It's a good time to listen to an opera segment, or a long symphony. So that's four hours per week. I would say I have another 2-3 besides, during kids' video time on the weekends or after they are in bed. 

5-7


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Seriously, perhaps two hours a day on average.


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

About an hour a day. But that's one "serious" hour. 

The only time it's more is for bigly Mahler symphonies, oratorios and operas.


----------



## Lenny (Jul 19, 2016)

Sonata said:


> My most attentive listening occurs during my work commute; roughly an hour roundtrip.


I also do that sometimes! I try to use publics so I can concentrate solely on music. Great times.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Roughly one hour to an hour and a half of deep listening per night, skipping a few nights now and then as real life gets in the way. Anything more than that and I get "music fatigue."

Background listening about 5 hours of random music and random genres on weekdays at work.


----------



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

Around 10 hours a week including a classical radio station during driving. For serious listening is about 6 hours a week.


----------



## lluissineu (Dec 27, 2016)

I'd say that around two hours, as well.

On working days maybe less than that.

I usually listen to music while walking (mainly classical radio programs), but I like also history programs (BBC podcasts) which Is another of my hobbies, along with fountain pens and travelling.

Sometimes I use music to get isolated from background noise, but that's not listening to music as I understand it. Listening for me Is an attentive and intensive activity which requires doing nothing but concentrating on The music.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Sonata said:


> My most attentive listening occurs during my work commute; roughly an hour roundtrip. It's a good time to listen to an opera segment, or a long symphony. So that's four hours per week. I would say I have another 2-3 besides, during kids' video time on the weekends or after they are in bed.
> 
> 5-7


The only thing I miss about my commutes - which during the last 9 years I worked were 90 minutes each way.


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

I work with laptop, so the music is always on. Classical music is about 1/3 of the playlist, the other 2/3 is on rock music and other genres. I also listen to music while on travel, train, bus, walking, taxi but too dangerous with the bike. Not to mentioned midnight music when I couldn't sleep... :lol:


----------



## lextune (Nov 25, 2016)

I usually spend an hour or three at the piano a day. Then in the evening I usually get at least the same just listening. Sometimes a good deal more. Many nights it might be 6 or 7 hours, then I look up and it is 2am, and I force myself to go to bed.

If I have a particularly inspirational day at the piano, (5 or 6 hours), I might not listen to any music at all though. My ears/mind gets tired.


----------

